# Hi



## Mase (May 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,
    I've not even started any martial art yet, hopefully start Wing chun classes in september. It's something i've always wanted to do and finally gotten around to it. If i think of anything else i'll pop it in later on.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!  Hope you enjoy your Wing Chun experience as well.

Jeff


----------



## IcemanSK (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Which-ever art you choose you'll undoubtedly find a forum dedicated to it and lots of great information about each and lots of your questions could be answered with the use of the search engine provided. 
Happy posting.


----------



## stickarts (May 21, 2007)

welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 21, 2007)

Hello Mase and welcome to MT ... good luck getting started!


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2007)

Welcome. Good choice on the Wing Chun. Good fighting system in my opinion.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 21, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2007)

Welcome and good luck, happy posting


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 21, 2007)

Mase said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've not even started any martial art yet, hopefully start Wing chun classes in september. It's something i've always wanted to do and finally gotten around to it. If i think of anything else i'll pop it in later on.



Welcome to MT...Best wishes as you begin your journey into the world and lifestyle of martial arts. Confucious once said "The jouney of a lifetime begins with a single step..."
--Josh


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## kidswarrior (May 22, 2007)

Good art! Welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (May 22, 2007)

Ave.



QUI-GON said:


> Good choice on the Wing Chun. Good fighting system in my opinion.


 
And, Wing Chun is fun as hell. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
See you in the forums...


----------



## Drac (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## Zida'sukara (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to the board Mase!!


----------



## Callandor (May 25, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to MT.


Mase said:


> ...
> I've not even started any martial art yet...


A good time to be part of the community. MT could be a lot of help even (or specially) at your current stage.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Yeti (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!
Enjoy Wing Chun - it's a great art.
Happy posting.


----------



## bluemtn (May 25, 2007)

*Welcome and happy posting!*


----------



## Shaderon (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  I hope you can gain something from all of us here that will make your newly started journey in the martial arts more enjoyable and lasting.


----------

